# good vegetable side for mexican food



## aztraea (Nov 12, 2008)

I tend to throw veggies into our tacos, burritos, etc and serve with beans and rice. Is there a vegetable side dish that goes well with stuff like this too? For some reason, I always have trouble making a good veggie-laden side dish with Mexican, pastas, and casseroles







Not sure if it's the added time or the fact that there's usually veggies in what I'm making, but we're trying to eat MORE and MORE vegetables every day


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

I love jicama - I just made a slaw with it last night- shredded jicama, cuke, bell pepper, and green onion in some lime and orange juice.


----------



## LilacMama (Aug 18, 2008)

I was going to suggest a Mexican cole-slaw just like the previous post.







It can be very crunchy, fresh, tangy and go great with things!


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

In the summer, I like pico de gallo by the gallon on top! In winter, I tend to make salsa (blended, with canned tomatoes). Still, we use enough that it counts as a side dish.









I'm another that tends to just put veggies in the filling. Spinach, zuchinni, sweet potatoes, any greens (chard, kale, etc), and corn all work really well.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

I also tend to mix veggies into the dishes.

For tacos, we always top with slices of red pepper, shredded lettuce and diced tomato, as well as shredded cheese and salsa.

For chicken burritos, I use corn and diced green and red peppers in the filling.

I also like to make a chunky guacamole - chunks of avocado and tomato, with lime juice and chopped coriander. It's chunky and substantial, so we have it as a side dish rather than a topping or dip.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I would do a simple salad of greens, chopped up tomatoes maybe a little avacado?


----------



## WorldsBestMom (Dec 3, 2009)

Mexican food I love Mexican food not to mention their tortillas, fantastico. I think I might buy some Mexican food tomorrow...hmm







. Its nice that your cooking up some delicious Mexican food though.


----------



## aztraea (Nov 12, 2008)

lol, worldsbestmom







Thanks, all! I'll try the jicama slaw next time!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I do a pan-roasted corn with frozen corn, chili powder and maybe a squeeze of lime juice. Growing up my Central American step-mother always served a salad of sliced cabbage with white vinegar as the green veggie (with chopped tomatoes if we had them) when she was cooking her native dishes.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I make this nacho sauce that is the best stuff on earth. Actually I don't know why I call it nacho sauce since the cheese is optional, but you could pour this over anything.

Saute onions, garlic, bell peppers in oil until soft. Add cumin, coriander, chili powder,saute another minute. Add a little tomato paste, and a bottle of beer and simmer until very thick. You can melt some jack cheese but i don't even think it needs cheese. Off the heat stir in some sour cream or creme fraiche if you can do dairy. It is SO good.


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

If you are looking for easy, you can't go wrong with steamed or roasted corn, on the cobb or off.


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

To get more veggies on our mexican nights, I opt to make taco salads instead. We get way more greens and toppings with salads. Quesadillas with cheese, chicken, avocado, onions, salsa, etc. with a green salad with a mexican vinegrette and rice and beans is a good one. During the summer we make a salad with zuchinni, black olives, black beans, corn, tomatoes, peppers (hot and sweet), cucumbers, onions, and garlic with some lemon or lime juice, seasoning and hot sauce. It is sooo yummy!


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

YUM pan roasted corn sounds like a delicious side dish!

I usually do a kind of slaw - mine is carrot, purple cabbage and, if I have it, jicama. I make a chipotle mayo dressing for it (mayo, chipotle powder, ACV and honey). It is especially great with fish tacos, but I serve it as a side with other mexican dishes as well (and regular cabbage subs fine, it just isn't as pretty!).


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

My favorite side is a tomato avocado salsa. Coarsely chopped tomatoes and avocado, finely chopped onion, garlic and cilantro (and a jalapeno if I have it). Add in some salt and lemon or lime juice and you can top the tacos/burritos with it or just eat it by the spoonful.


----------

